# General > Pets Corner >  riding school in wick?

## brandy

just wondering if the school in wick is up and running yet? and any details? *Grins*

----------


## Leanne

You mean Ashely's?

----------


## brandy

yup! thats the one!

----------


## Leanne

I can't wait! Ive seen the sand school she's done and where she plans to put the xc course. Looks really good  :Smile:  Excellent work for one so young. And such a gracious lady  :Smile:

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

Hey I was speaking to her yesterday and it's not quite officially ready but it won't be long - they were finishing the roof on stables i believe on Saturday. So far so good!!

----------


## brandy

yippie!!! is ashley going to be giving lessons as well? if so im so going to be signing up me and the boys!

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

yeah thats what she's setting the riding school up for - lessons and liveries i believe

----------


## wickchick

Hey guys! Your all so nice arent ya  :Grin:  The bulk of the stables are done, its just the finishing touches that need doing, I recon thats going to be the time keeping bit. I will be off looking for horses/ponies this weekend so I will hopefully find something suitable.
Forgot to add, I will be offering livery aswell.

----------


## bumkin

Woo-hoo!  Is it an 'indoor' school???  :Grin:   If so, I'd definately use it!

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

no luck bumpkin .....chance would be a fine thing.....although i wouldn't be suprised if she manages to pull that off down the line - its a fab looking outdoor one at the moment...

----------


## wickchick

No indoor school yet, hopefully in the not so near future  :Grin:

----------


## froal

Caithness could do with another indoor school !
Have you got your AI then to teach or higher ?
Could do with some lessons !  :Smile:

----------


## wickchick

Hey, froal, I do have my BHSAI, had that since I was 18. I am aiming to do my BHSI not too long in the future. I am looking in to going off for some trainning as the horses I require to train on are like chickens teeth up here. My own one will be a whiley before he will be  working at that level. 

Hope that helps

----------


## brandy

well you def have three in the line for lesson in my house *grins* i cant wait!

----------


## froal

Thats great Ashely i will forward to your opening and prices on lessons ! :Smile:

----------


## bullielove

can you send me details too please - im looking for local lessons for my daughter who is quite experienced already :Wink:

----------


## wickchick

If you have any questions feel free to ask. I am open to any suggestions that anyone might have or what they would like to see or have the option of.

----------


## brandy

def. want details as soon as  you have them on times prices and lessons... *grins* cant wait!

----------


## wickchick

Hey Brandy, dont have prices at the moment but they will be very competitive to which type of lesson is suitable and there will be special offers available.
I can answer any question about lessons- if you have any?

----------


## brandy

ohh ohh where to start! *G* 
how long are your lessons going to be per lessons for novices?
are you going to teach everything?
ie riding, and care?
as i want to buy our own horse in a year or two, will need to know everything
which i have started to learn but still miles to go. 
have lunged a couple times, mucked a lot of times and groomed. but still just starting out! 
so basically with this family youll have 3 novices to drive you crazy! *G*

----------


## wickchick

The lesson types are lead rein, lunge, hack, flat, jump and stable management. Lessons can be private, semi private or in a group. Lessons can be how ever long the rider wants them to be . . .  they will range from 30 mins, 45 mins, 1 hour sessions and 2 hour beach sessions. I am definately going to be teaching all aspects of horse riding and horse care. I will hopefully be able to offer trainning for BHS stages 1 & 2 in the not so near future.

I am going to try and hold stable management nights fortnightly, weekly. . . if in enough demand, private or group. I will work from lesson plans and can build specific lesson plans if you have a goal to achieve for example to pass your BHS Stage 1/2 care or riding.

There will certainly be enough hands on experience if required as myself and my two younger brothers ride regularry, in the summer time there will be alot of show preperation. 

The stables will not only be a riding school. I have some horses in for handling, breaking and schooling. Definately a varied bunch to learn from if this is what you would like.

I will also be doing own a pony day,will be able to hold pony parties and themed days(rossettes to be won)

Gift vouchers will be available.

Hope I have answerd all your questions.

If you are unsure about any of the above, just ask.

Any more questions  :Grin:

----------


## brandy

OMG i think i love you!!! 
can i just tick yes for everything?
last question for now.. how much longer do we have to wait?

----------


## wickchick

Oooo, thats the hardest question yet!! Hopefully not too long. Ill keep you updated though.
 :Grin:

----------


## porshiepoo

I'll be eagerly waiting the opening of this venture.
I've recently decided to get myself a horse again after a few years without one and this could be the ideal starting place to get the rusty hinges oiled again first.

----------


## porshiepoo

> I will hopefully be able to offer trainning for BHS stages 1 & 2 in the not so near future.



Please, please say you mean not too _distant_ future. lol

----------


## madman

Hi if you get to busy and need a part time helper then i might be able to help as i also hold my AI,but if not then i wish you all the best with your new exciting venture ::

----------


## wickchick

> Hi if you get to busy and need a part time helper then i might be able to help as i also hold my AI,but if not then i wish you all the best with your new exciting venture


Thanks! Ill bear that in mind.
Do you have your own horses?

----------


## wickchick

> Please, please say you mean not too _distant_ future. lol



Hopefully not too long. Is it your stage 1 care and riding you are planning?

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

you gonna have an open day / party ????

----------


## wickchick

> you gonna have an open day / party ????


I will be having an opening day/night. Everyone will be invited. I just dont have a date yet  :Smile:

----------


## chocolatechip

I'm definately intreasted!! I love horses but it has been years since I have been on a horse!! Going to get myself some jodphurs and riding hat and boots cant wait. Will it cost anything to get into your open day night?

----------


## froal

Sound really good, i'll probably book for a private lesson on one of your horses as my 2 won't be ready for at least 3 years !
I'll look forward to your opening !  :Grin:

----------


## porshiepoo

> Hopefully not too long. Is it your stage 1 care and riding you are planning?


Gosh, I don't know. I haven't thought further than getting back into it all again.
I'm going to get another horse as soon as our land has finally been sorted but till that point I just need to get back in the saddle.
Weird to think I used to work with Hunters and Eventers, have competed for many years and also worked at a Racing stables and now I'm having to think about "getting back into it". 
Horses have been a huge part of my life and I can't believe I've managed the past few years without one.

----------


## madman

hi ashleigh i do have my own horses i have a mare who was jumping foxhunter til she pulled a ligament in her pastern so she has had time out and had 2 foals but at weaning this year she is coming back into work.

----------


## wickchick

> I'm definately intreasted!! I love horses but it has been years since I have been on a horse!! Going to get myself some jodphurs and riding hat and boots cant wait. Will it cost anything to get into your open day night?



The only cost for the opening night will be donations to a chosen charity, which I have yet to decide.

----------


## wickchick

> Gosh, I don't know. I haven't thought further than getting back into it all again.
> I'm going to get another horse as soon as our land has finally been sorted but till that point I just need to get back in the saddle.
> Weird to think I used to work with Hunters and Eventers, have competed for many years and also worked at a Racing stables and now I'm having to think about "getting back into it". 
> Horses have been a huge part of my life and I can't believe I've managed the past few years without one.


Thats great news, you will be like a duck to water.

----------


## wickchick

> Sound really good, i'll probably book for a private lesson on one of your horses as my 2 won't be ready for at least 3 years !
> I'll look forward to your opening !



Oh right, what kind of horses have you got? are they youngsters?

----------


## froal

Hi, Yeh there Reg New Forrests Half brother and sister they'll be here October can't wait ! 
They'll be 5months old as Woody who was black when born and has gone grey ! keeps changing colour with the grey but the filly Fern is just plain light bay but going to make the bigger height 14.2hhs so i'll probably post some photo's on here once they've settled in.  :Grin:

----------


## Max

Well done Ashleigh, you are a star! (always knew you were!)  If you need anyone to give an equine anatomy, nutrition, ortopaedics, behaviour, reproduction etc etc talk, give me a shout. Completed the first year of my MSc in Equine Science through University of Edinbrgh, so would be glad to help!

 :Smile:

----------


## wickchick

> Well done Ashleigh, you are a star! (always knew you were!)  If you need anyone to give an equine anatomy, nutrition, ortopaedics, behaviour, reproduction etc etc talk, give me a shout. Completed the first year of my MSc in Equine Science through University of Edinbrgh, so would be glad to help!


You could always teach me equine anatomy, nutrition, ortopaedics, behaviour, reproduction! It would be a pleasure - great tutor LOL.
You will have till take your students and liz down down a look one day(when its ready of course. . . . pot plants in and that), if you could fit it in of course  :Grin: , only because I know you always work very hard teehee. Hows kingston?

----------


## wickchick

> Hi, Yeh there Reg New Forrests Half brother and sister they'll be here October can't wait ! 
> They'll be 5months old as Woody who was black when born and has gone grey ! keeps changing colour with the grey but the filly Fern is just plain light bay but going to make the bigger height 14.2hhs so i'll probably post some photo's on here once they've settled in.



Great news!, you will be getting excited now. How are you getting them up the road?

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

> Well done Ashleigh, you are a star! (always knew you were!)  If you need anyone to give an equine anatomy, nutrition, ortopaedics, behaviour, reproduction etc etc talk, give me a shout. Completed the first year of my MSc in Equine Science through University of Edinbrgh, so would be glad to help!


sorry to butt in on thread ashleigh..... but Diane is that through distance learning? what's the prerequisites of the course???

I'm at last part of MSc in Management but would love to study something like this with accreddited certificate at end.

CHeers

Mairi Anne

----------


## froal

Yeh the breeders are delivering them from Irvine, Glasgow which is great as they know them and they'll be travelling together, thats why we decided to get 2 foals company for each other not so scary i think !  ::  :Smile:

----------


## Max

It is Distance Learning part-time over 3 years.   Look at this link and it gives all details!  Can absolutely recomend it!

http://www.link.vet.ed.ac.uk/equinescience/

----------


## CountryLassie

Ermm.. how shall put this?.. Well i was wonderin when e open day was happening coz i really like e sound o this riding school and i've been to 2 different riding schools already but they are too far away from where i live and Wick is so much closer  :Smile:  I am quite experienced with horses but still have a LONG way to go  ::  At the last riding school i was at i was finally learning how to canter but as it is so damn expensive to get out there and christmas was comin i had to stop for a whiley  :Frown:  then i learned about this place!

----------


## brandy

same here. any idea on when the stables and school is going to open? cant wait!

----------


## chocolatechip

How long is it until the opening of the riding school, haven't noticed anything for a while.

----------


## CountryLassie

I dont know if this is true but i heard that the riding school is open now  :Smile:

----------


## Phoenix200416

Hopefully Ashleigh will be able to tell us more!

----------


## flowertot

> I dont know if this is true but i heard that the riding school is open now



It is open, my daughter went last Saturday and fair enjoyed her time with Ashleigh.

Ashleigh is fantastic with her and the horses are gr8 too  ::

----------


## andrew.bowles30

hi my name is andrew bowles my girls name is lauren she is moving up to caithness in a few weeks she has a loan on a horse at the moment paying 25.00 per wek she attends to the horse every day she is used to taking hacks she is 15 andin her last year she hopes to go to the collage up there culd you tell me do you do loans on horses  and some more info for her  ::

----------


## andrew.bowles30

hi do you do horse loan as we are moveing up in 4 weeks time and this is more inportant than anything els for lauren

----------

